# كتاب عن التكييف والتدفئة فى السيارات ( صيانة واصلاح )



## mohamed abouzahra (13 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اليوم اقدم لكم كتاب رائع لمتخصصى هندسة السيارات وهو يتكلم عن صيانة واصلاح التكيف ونظام التدفئة فى السيارات .​ 







الروابط

http://cx.podolsk.ru/xm/docum/Haynes_Techbook_Automotive_Heating_and_Conditioning.pdf


http://www.4shared.com/document/EHt0qbpj/Haynes_Techbook_automotive_hea.html


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (13 أغسطس 2007)

على طول كبير وقدها يا باشا
الله يخليك ويعطيك الي ببالك لانك ثبت جدارتك
نريد منك ملفات صيانة وتشخيص اذا سمحت
تحياتي لك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (13 أغسطس 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> على طول كبير وقدها يا باشا
> الله يخليك ويعطيك الي ببالك لانك ثبت جدارتك
> نريد منك ملفات صيانة وتشخيص اذا سمحت
> تحياتي لك


 


مشكوررررر جدا على ردك يا حسام


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك واثابك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (14 أغسطس 2007)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك واثابك
> 
> تحياتي العاطرة


 

بارك الله فيك ياخى الكريم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله وجزاك كل خير .....


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 أغسطس 2007)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بارك الله وجزاك كل خير .....


 

شكرا اخى لردك على الموضوع


----------



## mohie (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الاهتمام لكم


----------



## rekill_me (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. و جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مهم جدا شكرااااااااااا


----------



## م .الحسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب روعة وصاحبه اروع


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرأ على جهودك القيمه


----------



## وليد العتر (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور جدا كتاب رائع


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## hussam5 (10 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62634#ixzz1j5MHlPl3

​*بارك الله فيك .. و جزاك الله خيرا ...*


----------



## saad_srs (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز كتاب رائع
*


----------



## عمرمعمر (15 يناير 2012)

tancks


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## S A S (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكوووووووور على المجهود


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله وجزاك كل خير *


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------



## black88star (10 مايو 2012)

يك الف عافية 
وجززاك الله خير الجزاء 
مشكووووور


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## م.عمار البغدادي (15 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك بيك وباخلاقك وتعاونك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (25 مايو 2012)

*في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله*​


----------



## bader_m (26 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khsabbagh (10 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. و جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## هاجووس (11 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer (13 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

